# Did The Chop Shop get a new revision?



## Snowcdh (Jul 18, 2022)

Got my mail call today, and received this interesting board. All was accounted for except the Chop Shop. Went through the boards on the site and couldn’t find a match. Looks definitely to be a fuzz, and 85-90% looks to trace out to the Chop Shop, but has a few added/missing components to throw it off. Anybody know what board this is?


----------



## Harry Klippton (Jul 18, 2022)

What's the number on the back of the board say. Should be PCB051 for chop shop


----------



## Snowcdh (Jul 18, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> What's the number on the back of the board say. Should be PCB051 for chop shop


PCB051 is definitely what it says


----------



## Harry Klippton (Jul 18, 2022)

2 j201s and a 2n2222 look correct as well. Chop on my dude


----------



## benny_profane (Jul 18, 2022)

Oh nice. The integrated trimmers are really helpful there.


----------



## Robert (Jul 18, 2022)

Yep, build doc hasn't been updated yet but the board was just recently revised.

Aside from the trim pots everything should match the build doc.   Just follow the component markings on the board.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Jul 18, 2022)

Crud, I don't think mine is the new revision


----------



## Robert (Jul 18, 2022)

It can be.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Jul 18, 2022)

When did it get revised?


----------



## Robert (Jul 18, 2022)

May of this year.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Jul 18, 2022)

Bummer


----------



## Robert (Jul 18, 2022)

It doesn't have to be.


----------



## Snowcdh (Jul 18, 2022)

Robert said:


> Yep, build doc hasn't been updated yet but the board was just recently revised.
> 
> Aside from the trim pots everything should match the build doc.   Just follow the component markings on the board.


Never seen trim pads like that before, can you tell me more? Specifically, what is the flat pad above for? I’m only used to using 3362 style


----------



## Robert (Jul 18, 2022)

Those are so you can use either the 3362P or RM-065 style.




The round pad above each trim pot is a test point to measure the DC bias while you adjust it.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Jul 18, 2022)

Robert said:


> It doesn't have to be.


Ok ok


----------



## almondcity (Jul 18, 2022)

Cool, this makes me want to build another one


----------



## manfesto (Jul 20, 2022)

Robert said:


> Yep, build doc hasn't been updated yet but the board was just recently revised.
> 
> Aside from the trim pots everything should match the build doc.   Just follow the component markings on the board.


Are the pots rearranged?


----------



## Robert (Jul 20, 2022)

Yes, Volume / Drive on top row, Sag on second row.


----------



## MichaelW (Jul 20, 2022)

Has anyone done the Tone toggle mod for this like the V2 from Fairfield?


----------



## jcrews (Aug 17, 2022)

Robert said:


> Yes, Volume / Drive on top row, Sag on second row.


That kind of sucks.  Maybe a quick ***update*** thing until we get new build docs?  I've made a ton of these for friends of mine and I'm working on one to replace the last one I gave away and now I've got a useless case.  

All that said I'm excited to be able to properly bias this one.  I used to just roll JFETS around till it sounded right like a chump.  This is obviously a big improvement.  

Offboard wiring here I come


----------



## smatchsmoke (Aug 30, 2022)

Robert said:


> Yep, build doc hasn't been updated yet but the board was just recently revised.
> 
> Aside from the trim pots everything should match the build doc.   Just follow the component markings on the board.





Robert said:


> Those are so you can use either the 3362P or RM-065 style.
> View attachment 29363
> 
> The round pad above each trim pot is a test point to measure the DC bias while you adjust it.


Just confirming that the new trim pots are 50k, correct? (The printing is a little squiggly on my board 🙂)


----------



## Robert (Aug 30, 2022)

smatchsmoke said:


> Just confirming that the new trim pots are 50k, correct? (The printing is a little squiggly on my board 🙂)



Yep, that's correct.


----------

